# I have a young doe, that I think is pregnant, what should I do???



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

My husband brought home a female doe, a few weeks ago, we were told she's 3 moths old. I don't know what breed she is, because the guy we bought her from spoke only Spanish, and I do not speak Spanish. I do know she is a full size breed, and she looks like a Nubian. I was holding her last night, and noticed that her abdomen has become firm, and I can feel something moving around inside, also her utters are starting to bag. I have three other males with her, but they are all withers, so I'm assuming she was pregnant when we got her, because I do know she was housed with bucks. I think she is way too young to be kidding, and I'm afraid she'll die during labor. WHAT SHOULD I DO??? I don't want her to die.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If her udder is forming, she is older than 3 months old. If she is far along in her pregnancy, then the best thing you can do is find a good vet and be ready to call him.

Can you just have her looked over by a vet? It would be better to have someone looking at her in person. We are only guessing by your description over the internet and could be wrong.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a doe hat got in with our bucks. She was only about 5moths old. She aborted the kid.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you feeling her right side? On the left is the rumen, lots of gastronomical activity there.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Could we see some pics? We could try to guess at her age and wether or not she's bred.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

It's her right side.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a male Pygmy, and he's almost 11 months, and she's about the same size as him, except he's fatter. When we got her, I could tell she wasn't being fed right, because she looked boney.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a pic of her with my other goats. She's the white one, the two in front are twin boys, they're Nigerian dwarfs, 5 1/2 months old. The bigger one, behind the twins, is a Pygmy, and he's almost 11 months old. I don't know if that helps, in how to measure her up to the other breeds, to determine age.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Pics from behind would help in determining if she's bred or not, (pooch and udder) and a clear shot of her horns (it looks like she has horns, hard to tell) might help to know how old she is.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, here's a pic of her Horns, and a couple behind pics.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

And she's a Boer, my Husband talked to the guy.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Is she maybe half boer half something else? She just doesn't look full boer to me. But then I am a newbie at this.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks more like a Boer/Saanan cross to me.

She does look like she is forming an udder. If you really want to know, you could send blood in to BioTracking and have a pregnancy test done. Then you would know for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you feel an udder there? Sure looks like one forming.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

I talked to a vet, and we're going take her in on Sat. to get an ultrasound, that way we know for sure if she is pregnant, and then we can take the proper precautions. Thank you everyone, for your input!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are going to a vet. Someone who can physically look at the goat is best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea, keep us updated.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She looks like a Boer cross.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Did you find out yet?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's going to take her in on Saturday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How did things go?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

she could be a mini nubian. i think she is more than 3 mos old at any rate. i never heard of a doe coming in heat that young that she would be that far along, she would have had to come in heat when she was born!! maybe the guy meant she was 3 mos pregnant.


----------



## m_lynn_111 (Sep 10, 2013)

The Vet said he sees NO evidence of a pregnancy! He thinks she's Boer mix, and probably 4-5 months old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she isn't pregnant. Great that you got confirmation from the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

